# Jazz brush vst and tempo sync



## TintoL (Nov 26, 2017)

Hi all,

I am looking to finally get an all round jazz drum library but, the brush slow ballad technique is the most important for me.

I am looking for a library that is able to sync the brush sweeps to the tempo or at least have different articulations speeds.

I have search in the forum and these are the ones most known:

NI abbey road vintage drummer

analogue drums pizazz and drums

straight ahead brushes and mallets

contemporary vintage drums (chocolate audio)

Martin France drums

EZ drummer jazz expansion

superior drummer expansion

addictive drums jazz expansions


Do any of you have experience with these jazz libraries and share your experience with them specifically about the brush technique implementation?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sostenuto (Nov 26, 2017)

TintoL said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am looking to finally get an all round jazz drum library but, the brush slow ballad technique is the most important for me.
> 
> ...



Keyboardist here, so not much experienced help ....

Using Addictive Drums2, NI_K11U Libs ....
but started earlier with: Big Fish Audio _ _Brush Artistry_/_Brush Artistry2_ for use in Spectrasonics _StylusRMX_. (REX files converted to RMX)

Also use Jamstix3 as its AI prevents me from making 'inhuman' moves.


----------



## TintoL (Nov 26, 2017)

sostenuto said:


> Keyboardist here, so not much experienced help ....
> 
> Using Addictive Drums2, NI_K11U Libs ....
> but started earlier with: Big Fish Audio _ _Brush Artistry_/_Brush Artistry2_ for use in Spectrasonics _StylusRMX_. (REX files converted to RMX)
> ...



Thanks for the feedback sostenuto. I am also not a drummer at all. I just want to start adding some drums to the piano. But, I don't want to end up like the original east west symphonic package that had the timpani rolls recorded at a specific locked length and it was a nightmare to match roll in the piece. This would be (I think) the same if the speed of the sweeps are stuck to a specific speed. 

I will check that brush artistry.... 

thanks again


----------



## jmauz (Nov 27, 2017)

I AM a drummer so I know what sounds realistic. The best sounding brush groove VST I've found is the ToonTrack Jazz MIDI pack used in conjunction with Superior Drummer Jazz preset.


----------



## lupaul (Nov 27, 2017)

I checked a lot of VI that was mentioned above. Abbey Road Vintage Drummer is one of my favorite, but for jazz brush stuff I would go with Big Fish Brush Artistry.


----------



## TintoL (Nov 27, 2017)

Thanks jmauz and lupaul for your opinions. I am still not sure what would be the best option. I am starting to think about taking for now what is least expensive so I can try it out and see exactly how the brushes work and then have a clearer idea of what I want. I am thinking about taking the dive into komplete ultimate for different reason. This will come with the vintage kit which has the brushes. Then see how it goes. 

The thing is also, that I am starting accept that the workflow with komplete kontrol and kontakt is basically where I want to stay. I feel like I don't want to be dealing with a different plugin. But, I am still open to options.

Thanks again.


----------



## MatthewleBlom (Aug 31, 2020)

Kicking an old one here..

But does NI - Abbey Road brushes have a sync option somewhere I'm overlooking?


----------

